# Zany's Lemon Squeeze Castille



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm posting this to show the use of Beta Carotene capsules to color the soap yellow. It was made in 2004. I kept a bar and it is still a pretty pale lemon yellow. A bit faded, but that's a story for another time. NOTE: If you wish to try this recipe, use water at a ratio of 1:2 or 1:1.5 to reduce cure time. Use NaOH at 0% superfat to saponify as much of the oilve oil as possible -- no worries -- Olive Oil has unsaponifiables that remain. I do not like the "slimey" feel of castile, and 0% superfat helps with that --- IME & IMHO


Plain Jane soap with a clean smell and smooth texture. Made CP. No added fragrance. Naturally colored with lemon juice and beta carotene.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 29, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm posting this to show the use of Beta Carotene capsules to color the soap yellow. It was made in 2004. I kept a bar and it is still a pretty pale lemon yellow. A bit faded, but that's a story for another time. NOTE: If you wish to try this recipe, use water at a ratio of 1:2 or 1:1.5 to reduce cure time. Use NaOH at 0% superfat to saponify as much of the oilve oil as possible -- no worries -- Olive Oil has unsaponifiables that remain. I do not like the "slimey" feel of castile, and 0% superfat helps with that --- IME & IMHO



I'm sure this is amazing... and my brain started to fade out in the middle. I think I would need adult supervision for this soap!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow -- 8 ounces of lemon juice AND another 11 oz of lemon juice concentrate? The recipe as written will result in a superfat closer to 22% after all that lemon juice reacts with the lye. And that assumes the NaOH is at 100% purity and doesn't include the effect of the borax.

"...Use NaOH at 0% superfat..."

The recipe as written is not calculated at zero superfat.

"...Olive Oil has unsaponifiables that remain..."

By standards, olive oil should have no more than 1.5% unsaponifiable content and pomace olive no more than 3% unsaponifiable. That is comparable to other typical soaping fats -- there's no particular magic there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Wow -- 8 ounces of lemon juice AND another 11 oz of lemon juice concentrate? The recipe as written will result in a superfat closer to 22% after all that lemon juice reacts with the lye. And that assumes the NaOH is at 100% purity and doesn't include the effect of the borax.
> 
> "...Use NaOH at 0% superfat..."
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input, Dee Anna. I admit I didn't double check that recipe.   It's from 2004. It was sorta kinda meant to respond to "whether beta carotene fades in soap" -- hopefully nobody wants to try it. Cross fingers.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2017)

Maybe you should take action to correct or delete the recipe, rather than just hope no one tries it. Many newbies use recipes without checking and this one, IMO, is troubling.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm going to delete the recipe. I agree that is very troubling that an experienced soaper would post this for others to see and would hate to have a new soaped that doesn't know any better try it. And we encourage new soapers to measure in grams and make small batches.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you, Shari, I would appreciate it if you would delete the whole thread, if that's not a problem.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2017)

I was actually thinking you were going to post a picture. That would be nice and I think it would show the point you're trying to make -- that beta carotene works as a colorant.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 30, 2017)

I thought the same thing but figured I couldn't see it on my work computer as that happens frequently.


----------



## amd (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh thank goodness! I've rebooted twice trying to get the picture to show up...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 30, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I was actually thinking you were going to post a picture. That would be nice and I think it would show the point you're trying to make -- that beta carotene works as a colorant.


Um, good idea, DeeAnna, but I don't have the means to do that... I'm embarrassed to say we don't even have cell phones. When they first came out, we have a large family, and my thought was, "I don't wanna be bothered 24/7". Now that I wish we had them, we can't afford them! LOL Ain't that just the way it goes... ???


----------



## Arimara (Mar 30, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, good idea, DeeAnna, but I don't have the means to do that... I'm embarrassed to say we don't even have cell phones. When they first came out, we have a large family, and my thought was, "I don't wanna be bothered 24/7". Now that I wish we had them, we can't afford them! LOL Ain't that just the way it goes... ???



Do you have a digital camera of a friend with one?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Do you have a digital camera of a friend with one?


Sorry to take so long to reply, Arimara. Your question brings back fond memories, and I choked up when I first read it. It went straight to my heart. I tried to respond a couple of times, but there was no easy answer. So, please forgive me for this lengthy response.

SHORT STORY
I made my first soap when I was 60 -- 14 years ago -- mainly self-taught by reading books and researching on line. In April, 2004, I joined an online forum, Handcrafted Soapmakers. 

2004 - 2009 There were a few Colorado soapmakers on that forum and we got together with other local soapmakers fairly regularly for lunch and soap talk or to soap together. I learned a lot. One soaping buddy wanted to learn how to make transparent soap. We spent a day soaping and she took pictures as soon as they were unmolded. That group has since drifted apart.

2004-2005 A non-soaping friend that I created a custom lotion for, had a daughter who was studying architecture, specializing in architectual photography. Once, when she was home from college on break, she staged my “cheesy”-looking  early soaps and some newly-made transparents and I have pics of those. That very dear friend passed away 2 years ago.

In 2005, I met a neighbor in a creative writing class. He was also in the neighborhood photography group. Just out of curiosity, he wanted to see how soap is made, so he came over one morning, I had everything ready to make 100% olive oil castile and he watched with amazement as it all came together in 30 minutes without a hitch. (Lucky me! LOL) He was a great audience -- it was fun. He returned the favor by taking a cured bar of Lemon Squeeze Castile home with him to create a “still life” for me.  To tell you the truth, it was a little over-the-top for my taste, but nice. I haven’t seen him since the creative writing group disbanded.

For all this time I’ve never really needed a camera to post pics. There was always someone who I could call upon when needed. Sadly, not so any more.


----------



## earlene (Mar 31, 2017)

Well you have a computer (or tablet) and if it is at all a recently manufactured one, it is possible it has a built-in camera for video-chatting purposes and whatnot (webcam). If your device is a laptop computer and it has a little round camera in the upper area above the screen (some PCS have it, too), then you have a Webcam. Webcams can be used for still shots, as well as video chatting.

If you are so equipped, here is a link on how to use a Webcam to take sill photos: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/photo-video/how-take-picture-with-webcam-3473243/

All you'd have to do is hold up the soap and shoot.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2017)

earlene said:


> ... Webcams can be used for still shots, as well as video chatting.  If you are so equipped, here is a link on how to use a Webcam to take sill photos: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/photo-video/how-take-picture-with-webcam-3473243/
> All you'd have to do is hold up the soap and shoot.


I didn't know that! Cool!   Thanks, Earlene. When I have more time, I'll certainly check it out.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 31, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> For all this time I’ve never really needed a camera to post pics. There was always someone who I could call upon when needed. Sadly, not so any more.



<3

If at some point you do decide to get a cellphone or something, not to use for calls, you might be able to find an old or refurbished one on ebay. Then either upload to your computer or  possibly take a trip to Starbucks, Barns and Noble, or a place with free WiFi, and send them to yourself in email. I had a WiFi enabled ipod for audio books and camera at one point.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you, WeaversPort. Thoughtful, informative, concise and helpful as always. You are an asset to this forum.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 1, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thank you, WeaversPort. Thoughtful, informative, concise and helpful as always. You are an asset to this forum.



Aww, thank you Zany. That truly means a great deal to me. Everyone has been so helpful as I stumble through soap learning, I really want to contribute here as well.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 1, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thank you, WeaversPort. Thoughtful, informative, concise and helpful as always. You are an asset to this forum.



If it helps, used digital cameras can be found at $5 (not including shipping). Of course anything on ebay is buyer beware, but some research might get you a reasonable point and click digital. Just make sure that it comes with cables and the company is still in business - just in case you need to contact anyone about drivers for downloading onto the computer. Or better yet, call the company first. No sense buying a digital camera just to be told that everything is obsolete and not available (including new batteries).  

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=1...&_sacat=31388&_dcat=31388&cnm=Digital+Cameras


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 2, 2017)

Or even via amazon, there are some very cheap (sub $40) kodak point-and-shoot cameras.

Edit - the thought of not being able to share pictures of soap!  Shudder.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 2, 2017)

My cell phone was only $20 at the walmart and it has all the typical features, including a decent camera, although I use a separate digital camera that I got on sale, usually 

I also kept waiting for a picture to load, I was very confused!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Edit - the thought of not being able to share pictures of soap!  Shudder.


Hahahah Good one, EG! As it happens, like so many of the Newbies here, I did a lot of experimenting in my early soaping days and then just kinda settled on what pleased me most and spent time tweaking recipes to perfection -- well, at least trying to! LOL Because I don't sell, the soaps I make are for personal use and for a wholesale customer. My time is spent mostly on making lotions & potions and liquid soap. Nothing there that's "picture worthy". :neutral:


----------



## earlene (Apr 2, 2017)

For some pictures of soaps that some or our members have made using beta Carotene as a colorant, I have included a few links.  Since they were not my soaps, I am not linking to their photos, only to the original posts:


*DixieDragon* posted in 2015 a photo of a deep yellow soap she made using beta carotene.  

*SunWolf* entered a lovely mosaic soap in last June's SMF Mosaic Soap Challenge.  The color came out a very nice orange in this soap.

Others have mentioned it, but I wasn't able to find more photos of the corresponding soaps.  *Susie* once said she uses it often.  Others who mentioned using Popcorn Oil (Coconut Oil colored with beta carotene for a buttery looking popped corn) said the soap turns out orange.

I have used it myself a few times and my photo of one of my Challenge entries is not anywhere near as nice as the two above, but here it is.  I also made some pumice soap for my brother using beta carotene last June and it came out orangish-yellow, using 2 capsules in about 1/3rd of a total batch size of 1547.5 grams.  That soap is pictured below, although not pretty soap, the color is clearly orangish-yellow.  (It was meant to be a Clyde Slide, but the pumice seemed to thicken the batter too much for any kind of smooth swirl technique.)


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks, Earlene! Hugs.


----------

